# Kelly - Another birthday at the bridge



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Our first golden - Kelly has now celebrated yet another birthday at the bridge. She came into our lives in 1982 as a 6 week old pup and stayed with us for 10 years before we lost her to cancer.

Kelly - you gave us so much and left us with so many happy memories it doesn;t have to be an anniversary date to remember you - we do that every day.

Run free and fast with all of your friends sweetheart, we still love and miss you so much


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful picture of your Kelly. I'm sure you can't believe how many years have passed since she left you. We never forget them, they are alive in our minds and hearts aren't they? She must have been a wonderful girl, because you continued with Goldens in your life. I think once you have one, you always want one by your side. Happy Birthday Kelly, always loved, never forgotten!


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

A thoughtful tribute to your Kelly. Our first Golden, MacGyver, left us in 2000 at the age of 12. We now grieve the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak. I pray they are all having a wonderful time at Rainbow Bridge.
*******************************************************
​


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

What a beautiful girl Kelly was! Thinking of you on this sad day. Anniversary days are really hard


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kelly. I hope you had a very special and happy day with all your other Golden bridge friends. You are missed each and every single day.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

As you say, they are never more than a thought away. Happy bridge birthday Kelly x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelly*

Kelly

You are one gorgeous girl-have a very happy birthday at the Rainbow Bridge!
I know my Smooch and Snobear will celebrate with you!


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sweet Kelly, Hope you are celebrating with my Bridgett, she loved parties. ((Hugs))


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Kelly was beautiful! Clearly she was beyond special to stay in your hearts for all these years! She will be waiting for you on the other side!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet Kelly, I hope it was a good one.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> As you say, they are never more than a thought away. Happy bridge birthday Kelly x


 
So true Patsy Jan Kelly was a beautiful girl


----------

